# ISO Marx Brothers cheesecake recipe



## dcannaday (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, was reading about cheesecakes on here and had an idea, funny how those things happen sometimes.  Years ago, I had a recipe I copied out of a Bon Appetite (sp) magazine for Marx Brothers cheesecake, from the Marx Brothers restaurant in Alaska, great cheescake.  I have since lost it.  I was hoping someone might have that recipe and could give it to me.  Thanks in advance.  David.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 8, 2008)

I searched on the _Bon Appétit_, _Epicurious_ and _Gourmet _on-line archives with no luck. However, there are a lot of sites offering the recipe (Google search results) but this one for Marx Brothers Cheesecake looks to be fairly typical of the ones I compared.

Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, there are no directions to that link. Is it just me?


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2008)

Nope, no directions. Should we add them here?

Blend first 3 ingredients together and press into bottom of springform pan. 
Blend rest of ingredients together until consistency is smooth. Pour into springform and bake for about an hour in a 350 oven. Cake is done when top is dry looking right to the center and "bounces back" when touched. (Bain marie directions anyone? I've never used one so I haven't a clue)

My question is 6pk (8oz) cream cheese. Are we suggesting 48 oz of cream cheese in this recipe? That CAN'T be right. I could see 2 or 3 but not 6.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 9, 2008)

Many of Maida Heatter's cheesecakes call for 32 oz of cream cheese for an 8 x 3-inch pan.


----------



## dcannaday (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, found a place with a recipe that looks like what I remember, altho at my age what do I remember? Hmmm, can't post a URL.  And yes it does call for 3 lbs of cream cheese lol. That is why it is soooo good. Why I did not google it, I do not know, just kept checking the recipes at Bon Appetite. Thanks everyone. David.  Oh and Stacey, it was not just you on the directions.  I see you are a fellow Texan.  I now live in N Carolina, but will always be a Texan.


----------

